# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Is this a leopard ball???

## KingPythons

I have no knowledge on leopard ball pythons nor what I'm looking for... So can you guys tell me if this is a leopard or a fancy looking normal.

----------


## DooLittle

I don't know what it is, but that pattern is cool.

----------


## KingPythons

Leopard ball ?

----------


## KingPythons

Any morph experts out there.

----------


## bubblz

_I would say yeah, they vary just like any other morph but it's practically a spitting image of the fourth one down in this thread.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...144644-Leopard_

----------

_KingPythons_ (04-15-2012)

----------


## h00blah

Definitely a leopard! Thats a sweet looking one too  :Bowdown:

----------

_KingPythons_ (04-15-2012)

----------


## Domepiece

Looks to be. Also kinda looks like a puzzle ball.

----------

_KingPythons_ (04-15-2012)

----------


## h00blah

Is that your leopard? Or one you're trying to purchase?

Its really sweet! Once they come down in price, i'll probably get one  :Very Happy: ! Have you seen the ocelot?!?! Soooo good...  :Bowdown:

----------


## modean02

Gawgeous!!!!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Sure looks like one to me. The person you want to ask is Joe Ellis. He works with them. 


<---Signature--->
Snakes, Jeeps, Dragons, Nature, & Knives.. Makes my world go-round!

----------


## MarkS

Looks like one to me, is it from a proven line?

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

That is a Leopard For Sure!!

----------

_KingPythons_ (04-17-2012)

----------


## sookieball

Good lord that's amazing! :eek::eek:

Why haven't I considered buying one till JUST NOW!? 

Wow. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## KingPythons

> Is that your leopard? Or one you're trying to purchase?
> 
> Its really sweet! Once they come down in price, i'll probably get one ! Have you seen the ocelot?!?! Soooo good...


Looking to buy or trade to get him in my collection at the time

----------

h00blah (04-16-2012)

----------


## snake lab

Yep its a leo

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Looks like one to me - Justin Kobylka is another person I would ask as he also was working with them I think.


dr del

----------


## KingPythons

> Looks like one to me, is it from a proven line?


Oh great! I bet he would say yes but am I gambling ? His head marker is not that visible and the stripes on this leopards head dont match, they look different then others.

----------


## h00blah

> Oh great! I bet he would say yes but am I gambling ? His head marker is not that visible and the stripes on this leopards head dont match, they look different then others.


The orange and dark brown and black coloration are good markers. The sides are definitely leopard, but not like all I've seen! That's why I think its a sweet leopard! Its unique but definitely leopard  :Good Job: 

If you pick it up, please post more pics  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dereklondon24

If joe Ellis says its a leopard it's def a leopard he knows what he's talking about 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zd0loy
1.0 normal bp- Blitz
1.0 Nicaraguan boa- Gavin
0.1 Red Tail Boa- Tara

----------

